

Why Are Wages Low in Developing Countries? - MikeCapone
http://mises.org/story/3218#

======
echair
Except to the extent they're artificially depressed by some interference in
market pricing (e.g. by politicians or cartels), it can only be because the
people are unproductive and/or it's hard to ship stuff to buyers.

~~~
elviejo
Are Engineers in India "unproductive" or is it hard to "ship stuff to buyers"?

Doesn't seem like it to me.

So how in the _terms of this article_ can one explain that engineers in India
are cheaper than in developed countries?

~~~
echair
They're unproductive. For example, engineers in India (as opposed to Indian
engineers) have made approximately zero of the top web startups.

~~~
plinkplonk
Zoho? Not sure if it is a "top web app" ...

~~~
echair
"Zoho is an Office Productivity Suite from AdventNet Inc. Founded in 1996,
AdventNet is headquartered in Pleasanton, CA with offices in North America,
Europe and Asia."

<http://www.linkedin.com/companies/zoho>

